
Have Disney Strike Star Wars Episode VIII from the Official Canon - kotrunga
https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-disney-company-have-disney-strike-star-wars-episode-viii-from-the-official-canon
======
floatingatoll
The author of this petition regrets posting it. At the end of the page, his
comment begins with:

> I put this petition up because I was upset and I was on strong pain
> medication. Last December I was in a vehicle accident and am still trying to
> get the surgery and such, it really messed up my knee and leg and put me in
> a wheelchair. If I sit up for a long time it really starts hurting.

> So after spending the time to get to the movie, watch it, and get back I was
> in ridiculous pain. I was frustrated and medicated. So, I made this
> petition. It was a bad idea at the time and I feel that we are pooling our
> efforts in not a healthy direction.

------
simonblack
Good luck with that. All Disney films are really just advertising so that
Disney can make a fortune selling merchandise. The 'Star Wars' franchise is
one of the best-known and successful merchandising franchises, which is why
Disney wanted it badly.

